# 16 Years old and I have IBS-D. It's ruining my life.



## Kurtis Harry

I'm 16 year old male. I'm in high school and I have been told by the doctor that I have symptoms of IBS-D. I have a phobia of blood tests so I couldn't get one done the first time I went. I wake up every single morning with flatulence (bloating and gas) to the point it really hurts. I have had to take days of school quite a bit recently because the pain is unbearable and the worst symptom for me is the diarrhea. I am tired, I can't eat in the morning and even though I haven't eaten this morning I had severe diarrhea. My own Mum feels sorry for me and keeps telling me that we'll get to the bottom of this and we will find out what's going on. But in all honesty. I don't think there will be and end to this. I've been put on Colofac MR and in the morning it does absolutely nothing for me. I'm sick of this pain. It's ruining my life, my education. My mum would even shout at me because I kept missing school and saying I'm going to fail, then she'll just tell me she loves me and does feel sorry for me. It doesn't make anything better because I'm under so much stress, I have anxiety, depression. I used to be bulimic and anorexic and I drank loads of coke every day just so the caffeine would give me enough energy to give a fake smile every day. Now that I went and sorted my life out, I was doing well, and now this. I'm back to route 1 and sometimes, I just wish I'd die in my sleep, because I'm too hesitant to kill myself. I'm aware there are others who have it much worse than me, but I'm only 16 and I can't do anything.


----------



## franciss

im also 16 male and my parents dont even seem to have interest about my problems, they just worry about my studies and no one seems to care.

i have similar sympthoms to yours and i know how worse it can get, specially on school.

if it helps, ive noticed stress affects very much in the sympthoms, then you have to try to avoid stress and try to avoid anxiety nor even think of killing your self, just try to be positive







.


----------



## vnods

its perfectly curable

dont drink any sodas whatsoever

1.drink only water

2.if you have stomach ache dont eat never eat when stomach is aching it cant assimilate food .

3.when you wake up immediately drink 1.2 to 1.5 litre of water at one go or two .this will help clean the bowels

4.never take water with food ,it dilutes acid and stomach has to produce more acid ,if it doesnt food rots in stomach and due to indigestion the stomach bloats and gases try to expel since pylorus spincter is strong ,lower esophagul spincter is easy way out ,and hence the chest pain occurs .so drink water only when stomach is empty .thumb rule is half hr before taking food and 1.5 to 2hrs after food

5 never eat meat or non veg food ,if its not possible to do that atleast avoid it until you are cured .

6 incorporate more raw food in your diet excluding all kinds of nuts ,nuts are harder on your stomach .simply put eat more fruits avoid cooked food till you recover if possible .eat only fruits and vegetables

7.salt is a burden on your stomach as well as body .since you been drinking soda all your life avoid it immedietely and your weight may come down because body will expel extra salt through urine or sweat .

8.fasting always helps ,body is a great healer .

good luck


----------



## annalina

I'm 16 too and a girl in high school and life sucks. I couldn't handle the stress and anxiety in class (and especially tests ughhh) so I went on independent study and it feels so good to be out of that hell hole. I have a fear of needles but my mom made me get a blood test done (I was crying and wailing, and my mom had to hold down my arms, I'm not embarrassed though). I feel heavy and sick when I wake up every morning, and I've tried every praised medicine with the highest hopes. Lets just say I don't hope too often anymore. I feel guilty for my mom having to spend so much money on me. I hold my frustration in a lot, so I have days where ill just cry all day. No one understands, and before I had ibs I would've thought it was stupid too. I don't wish I would die though, I'm not going to let ibs completely ruin my life. I'm just waiting for high school to be over.


----------



## Pepper H

Hi everyone, I can relate a lot because I had my first symptoms when I was 15. Now I'm 22, I still have IBS, it's still a pain but I am studying for a job that I can do from home, I'm living with my boyfriend and I have friends, hobbies and a normal life.

IBS in high school is awful because high school is terrible, and so is IBS so you get to handle two really bad things at the same time. It's enough to drive you crazy!

So, Kurtis. Well first I'm afraid Vnods is right: you cannot drink soda. Unless you're feeling a great deal better in a year or two, sodas are absolutely out of the question for you. They's full of sugar which is very hard on you digestive system, and air (bubbles!) which makes you bloat like crazy, then hurts.

I know it is pretty common in the UK to take a year off between high school and uni (many of my UK friends have) so why not consider doing this in advance, if you're failing anyway? It might be a relief for everyone at home, you included, if you don't have that pressure anymore for a short period of time. Beware though, as if you choose this you will have to go back to school someday!

Or consider holding on until the summer break, when you have two whole quiet months. Then, take your time, try to stop worrying.

Maybe start learning how to cook things that don't upset your stomach. You will have to do it later in life anyway, and if your mom can see you handling yourself well she might start being less overwhelming.

Try to eat boiled or steamed veggies every so often, it can't hurt at all!

The key to living with IBS is usually to live happy and healthy life - I know, happy with IBS? Well, yes. You would need to relax, have hobbies and a social life (you can call you friends, skype them, invite them to your house...) when you start dating someone, consider telling them about your IBS within the first few dates; if they're not comfortable with it, no waste of time for either of you, and if they are, you will be A LOT more comfortable with them. Annalina is right, it gets better after high school so you all just wait, I have been there, IBS induced depression in high school, and I am telling you that it gets better and I have done many great things in my life since I've left high school, even with IBS. I don't live the life of someone who hasn't IBS, but I live a happy life. I go to uni, I make friends, have friends, skype the friends I made when studying abroad, my boyfriend sticks with me, my family is cool about IBS and trusts me to deal with it. There are shitty times, but just as much as in anyone's life.


----------



## Corydalis

It's so sad to hear your kids story, I know how hard it is to be understood in this, our parents who don't know what its like to have something so wrong inside, keep thinking we just have a belly ache from stress or nerveousness, but it's so much more. No doubt, stress does not help these symptoms AT ALL! And all the things we tend to gravatate to when we are stressed out, like masive amounts of caffine and sugar are not helping either, but there has to be a way for us to get better. Don't give up!


----------



## skip1000

don't worry, i believe your condition can be fixed. like everyone says, get rid of the sodas as a first step. It is way more harmful than you think. 40+ years of ibs-d, and been free of it since I found my answer a year and a half ago. Take some time to read and digest the info below... It's a long blog, but contains everything you need to know. life is a learning process. change is not quick and easy, but you'll get there.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159556-after-decades-of-ibs-d-i-am-finally-ibs-d-free/


----------



## krhu

Hey, I was in your shoes. Exact shoes. For a long time I blamed myself thinking maybe if I hadn't made myself thrown up so much or used laxatives or starved myself I'd be ok. But after a long time I came to accept that none of it was my fault. High school sucks. It really sucks. But guess what- it'll end. And you'll find friends who dont care if you spend an hour in the bathroom when you hang out. And as much as I've wished for it all to end in my sleep, I've had so many moments when I'm so thankful that it didn't. Those moments will come. You will get a break. And you will be so, so glad that you held on. Stay Strong.


----------



## Vishnu

..


----------

